# Warped Rubber Seal On Toilet



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anyone had the rubber seal that seals the flush ball go bad instantly? I replaced mine last year when it started to slowly leak as others have done. Since I live in mine during the week it gets used a lot so I figured they wear out with that much use. But this Monday with I arrived for the week the water was standing in the toilet like it should. I used it once. When I went back in later the water was gone. So I filled it manually. The water ran out like there wasn't a seal. I took it apart to inspect it and when I did the rubber seal literally poped out of the ring that holds it in place. It looked like it had grown. The edge that is suppose to seal the ball was wavy.... thus no seal. It acted the way rubber does when petroleum products come in contact. The only things that ever go in that toilet are the obvious.







The only other thing I use is a mild household cleaner. Any suggestions on why this happened? At $38 for a new seal, I don't want to do this very often.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Our pot doesn't want to hold water either...I was thinking that the return spring wasn't working well on the foot pedal. Hmmm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is strange. I have an 2004 and have never had a problem with mine (knock on wood).


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Like Jim, I have a 04 and have never had an issue. Strange that the seal would warp like that.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine went into the shope for the pot not holding water, got it back and it still didn't hold water.
Called Sealand (toilet mfgr) and they sent a new set of seals (there are two) and new spring, but the idiots at the shop stripped the band clamp that holds the the halves of the toilet together, so the also sent me new band clamp and the plastic parts.
To this point, I have not had an issue and this was done before our trip in June.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Touch wood...no issue with ours.

Thor


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

austinpowers said:


> Has anyone had the rubber seal that seals the flush ball go bad instantly? I replaced mine last year when it started to slowly leak as others have done. Since I live in mine during the week it gets used a lot so I figured they wear out with that much use. But this Monday with I arrived for the week the water was standing in the toilet like it should. I used it once. When I went back in later the water was gone. So I filled it manually. The water ran out like there wasn't a seal. I took it apart to inspect it and when I did the rubber seal literally poped out of the ring that holds it in place. It looked like it had grown. The edge that is suppose to seal the ball was wavy.... thus no seal. It acted the way rubber does when petroleum products come in contact. The only things that ever go in that toilet are the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to dismantle the pot when you replace the seal? I am wondering if there is any generic rubber seal that you can improvise for the job instead of having to pay $38 for it. That is one heck of a highway robbery for a rubber seal.

Some owners have said they spread vaseline on the seal and that cures the leaky problem.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> Do you have to dismantle the pot when you replace the seal? I am wondering if there is any generic rubber seal that you can improvise for the job instead of having to pay $38 for it. That is one heck of a highway robbery for a rubber seal.
> 
> Some owners have said they spread vaseline on the seal and that cures the leaky problem.


The top and bottom halves clamp together with a special clamp. This is how you get to the seal. When reassembling, don't tighten the clamp too tightly or else you'll break something.


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I started this thread and I just replaced my 3rd seal. Like I originally stated, I live in my trailer 4 to 5 days a week and have done so for 4 years. I think I discovered something the last time. It started to leak just a little so I thought I would take it apart and see if something was stuck to the seal. Seal looked good so I thought I'd just clean it a little better. I grabbed some windex and squirted it on, thinking it was a mild cleaner. Within a minute the seal got real wavy and really didn't seal then. My lesson, keep chemicals away from the dry seal. I would also suggest not using vasaline. One thing the book suggests is to use a car wax and wax the ball valve to keep it smooth and keep "things" from sticking. The last one I bought was a different design. Original was a rubber ring inside a plastic holder. New one is a two piece but plastic is gone now use two piece rubber. Hopefully it is a new and improved design. We'll see.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

austinpowers said:


> I started this thread and I just replaced my 3rd seal. Like I originally stated, I live in my trailer 4 to 5 days a week and have done so for 4 years. I think I discovered something the last time. It started to leak just a little so I thought I would take it apart and see if something was stuck to the seal. Seal looked good so I thought I'd just clean it a little better. I grabbed some windex and squirted it on, thinking it was a mild cleaner. Within a minute the seal got real wavy and really didn't seal then. My lesson, keep chemicals away from the dry seal. I would also suggest not using vasaline. One thing the book suggests is to use a car wax and wax the ball valve to keep it smooth and keep "things" from sticking. The last one I bought was a different design. Original was a rubber ring inside a plastic holder. New one is a two piece but plastic is gone now use two piece rubber. Hopefully it is a new and improved design. We'll see.


I was going to mention to keep chemicals and oil away from the bowl. Never heard of vaseline causing an issue though.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Has anyone had the rubber seal that seals the flush ball go bad instantly? I replaced mine last year when it started to slowly leak as others have done. Since I live in mine during the week it gets used a lot so I figured they wear out with that much use. But this Monday with I arrived for the week the water was standing in the toilet like it should. I used it once. When I went back in later the water was gone. So I filled it manually. The water ran out like there wasn't a seal. I took it apart to inspect it and when I did the rubber seal literally poped out of the ring that holds it in place. It looked like it had grown. The edge that is suppose to seal the ball was wavy.... thus no seal. It acted the way rubber does when petroleum products come in contact. The only things that ever go in that toilet are the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to dismantle the pot when you replace the seal? I am wondering if there is any generic rubber seal that you can improvise for the job instead of having to pay $38 for it. That is one heck of a highway robbery for a rubber seal.

Some owners have said they spread vaseline on the seal and that cures the leaky problem.
[/quote] 
I had to use vaseline on the seal a year ago and it has been sealing ever since.


----------

